# Were to find garter snakes



## hierodula (Jun 6, 2011)

I was wondering when and where I could find Garter snakes. Im watering my mom's friend's garden while she and her family are away, and they say that there are lots of Garter snakes in their backyard (I would like to catch one and watch it for a while, maybe even keep it as a pet). There are a lot of bushy areas,and there is a pond. Also, they have a large patio under which are probably more snakes. Also, lots of snails, slugs and hiding places like noshes and rocks. The soil is also really moist. I was thinking I should come early in the morning to look for them as they will be sunning themselves. Any other feedback would help


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (Jun 6, 2011)

look underneath anything and everything big enough for a snake to hide under tin, boards, bricks, logs, every nook and cranny but be careful because venomous snakes probably range in the same area  

snakes are usually found crawling around in the open sun in the morning before it gets very hot and then they go into hiding they then pop back out shortly before dark and usually lay on the road/rocks to absorb heat! so maybe look in the driveway in the morning/dusk?

garter snakes are usually vicious little beasts but the bites don't hurt :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 6, 2011)

Right on. The easiest way to find rattlers around here, without putting your hand into dark holes ("I think I see one! Here, hold my beer.") is to drive slowly along desert back roads at dusk with yr headlights on. They'll be basking there on the still-warm tarmac.Good luck!


----------



## massaman (Jun 6, 2011)

if your ever out looking for insects to feed your mantis or what not is when you most likely to find them as I find a few when I am out looking for flies and other things to feed my collection!


----------



## hierodula (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks to all for your responses.  This will help a lot because I really want to get some garters. Especially the checkered garters :gunsmilie: those are the best in my opinion


----------



## dragon (Sep 16, 2011)

Do keep in mind, if you're still thinking along pet lines, that wild caught garters often have parasites and are usually difficult to switch over to easily obtainable food sources like f/t pinkies. WC may refuse anything except worms (which are rather low in nutrition), amphibians and lizards. The latter two if wild caught will again likely harbor parasites that can then infect the snake. If store bought, they are expensive. And add to that, with frogs worldwide dying off due to pollution and disease, I personally dislike hastening their demise by using them as feeder animals. If you really want to have one for a pet, look for a herp show you can get to. A cb garter will generally have a better temperment, no parasites, and may have already been switched over to f/t pinkies.


----------



## Ntsees (Sep 16, 2011)

If I can recall correctly, garter snakes like to be near water sources (lake, stream, etc.).


----------



## Mantiskid (Feb 19, 2012)

I see lots of sharp tail snakes in my yard...are they related to garter snakes? They live under boards and stuff.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 20, 2012)

Look under a log or a board near or close to water. One time, I looked under a board and found 3 garters and at tiger salamander.


----------



## rs4guy (Feb 22, 2012)

Look outside!


----------



## mkayum (Feb 22, 2012)

I had seen a garter snake inside my school! I managed to save it and released it into the field which are close by my school.(my teacher have a snake phobia) She were screaming at me to pick it up. Thank god that I'm deaf! Haha I think their natural habitat is probably near the lake or pond. They liked to eat frogs in there. Yikes! But I thought garters are cute.


----------

